# Ariens runtime with 400cc+ AX engines



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Anybody with Ariens platinum with the 414cc engine, or professionals with the new 420cc engine ( even the Briggs 420 on pro's ) looking for your approximate runtime on a tank of fuel. 

I run a older 1128 pro with tecumseh engine and a gallon fuel tank, looking to see how long a new machine would run.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The new engines have smaller fuel jets and less power due to the latest EPA rulings.

Personally I hope the 2 cycle engine comes back soon as the self propelled 6000 series toros were a great machine and I hope they come back soon.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

leonz said:


> The new engines have smaller fuel jets and less power due to the latest EPA rulings.


I've heard that on most new engines. But since it would be 20 years newer, and over 100cc's bigger, would still deliver more power than what I have. Just wondering average run times.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> I've heard that on most new engines. But since it would be 20 years newer, and over 100cc's bigger, would still deliver more power than what I have. Just wondering average run times.


The Ariens AX engines do not suffer from lean fuel mixtures. My 414 cc is very powerful and does not need any changes to jets. If you cut the ignition at full rpm under load in snow and check the plug you will see it is dark brown and hard deposit not powdery. Perfect for a non racing engine. If you read the Honda forum you will see extensive concern over poor engine performance Because of lean mixture blamed on emission standard. But Ariens does it right.
The AX engine is not more fuel efficient than earlier engines but has very small gas tank which is usually enough for one or two driveways. If you do more than that then refill often before you run out. Time to run out depends on depth of snow and how wet. The B&S 6 liter tank will fit but it takes time to do. Otherwise likely 45 mins to an hour seems to be the norm.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

@Town , the 1 hour would be fine for most snowfalls under 10", I guess the Briggs tank sounds tempting once out of warranty. How much work, any pics on how you did it ?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> @Town , the 1 hour would be fine for most snowfalls under 10", I guess the Briggs tank sounds tempting once out of warranty. How much work, any pics on how you did it ?


Attached are some pics of my B&S 6 liter tank installed on my snowblower, and an underside view of the tank.


















The strap at the bottom of the underside of the tank needs to be replaced with a longer one and welded on nuts. Take your time and it is fairly easy to do. The tank bolts are close to the engine mounts but completely different, so I made two twisted L shaped mounts attached by nuts to the shortened bolts and then bolted to the threaded engine mounts. The tank is level and needs to be high enough to clear the governor linkages. The tank is shaped, like the original, to clear the oil fill cap but the 6 liter has more clearance than the original so easier to remove and replace the oil cap. 

I kept the original tank surround but modified the front to allow easy access to the governor linkage to allow for governed speed changes. The surround does have more openings, but the snow and very cold temperatures do not affect the engine operation. The fuel system connects easily but on left side rather than the right and you need a new fuel shut-off valve. I used a marked stick for the original tank to avoid running out of gas which is not necessary with the 6 liter tank. The cap seals tightly so no spills. 

I have lots more pics if you are interested in doing the change.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow, that almost looks factory ! Very tempting indeed.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

Ariens 36"Hydro Pro w/420cc FI engine runs about :45 min on full throttle and full tank. Run the machine on ECON and you use 1/2 of a tank in :45 min.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

KevinJD325 said:


> Ariens 36"Hydro Pro w/420cc FI engine runs about :45 min on full throttle and full tank. Run the machine on ECON and you use 1/2 of a tank in :45 min.


Does your machine do the same job on ECON as it does on full throttle?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

KevinJD325 said:


> Ariens 36"Hydro Pro w/420cc FI engine runs about :45 min on full throttle and full tank. Run the machine on ECON and you use 1/2 of a tank in :45 min.


Thanks. Someday I'll see a FI ariens actually being used. They are still hens teeth in my area.


----------



## BostonMike (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd say an hour or so with a full tank. Tank size seems undersized IMHO given the amount of gas I actually put in.

Usually I just get my driveway done, and then need to remember to top off before I head to do my neighbors driveways


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

saw 2 fi's at the newton nj home depot just a few hours ago. maybe they are just coming into stock now thanks to all the shutdowns due to cov19 ??


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

"Does your machine do the same job on ECON as it does on full throttle?"

Kinda off topic, but at full throttle it throws along ways, using econ it throws not quite as far but the machine works very well.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I have the Hydro 28 EFI with the 420cc engine. The gas tank is too damn small on this machine (I have beefed about this since I purchased it). I can run it somewhere between 45 min to an hour at full throttle. I can't say that is uses any more fuel than my old 10hp Tech, just don't have the capacity for more. I complained to Ariens (like that will make a difference) and they were "sorry for the inconvenience and would pass my concerns on to the engineering team". This has been a compliant for many years so obviously they don't care.
The Briggs tank swap looks tempting.
Robert


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

bbwb said:


> I have the Hydro 28 EFI with the 420cc engine. The gas tank is too damn small on this machine (I have beefed about this since I purchased it). I can run it somewhere between 45 min to an hour at full throttle. I can't say that is uses any more fuel than my old 10hp Tech, just don't have the capacity for more. I complained to Ariens (like that will make a difference) and they were "sorry for the inconvenience and would pass my concerns on to the engineering team". This has been a compliant for many years so obviously they don't care.
> The Briggs tank swap looks tempting.
> Robert


Yes. My old 1128 pro , tecumseh powered, had a solid 1 gallon tank, and I've used every drop several times. Anything near or over 400cc's, like big Platinum or Pro models, need a gallon , or even 6qt tank. 

I cant imagine why a 3qt tank on a pro series snowblower, which is used at Ski areas, or condo complexes many times. I know of complexes in my area, where a CREW spends hours plowing, and literally clearing a mile of sidewalks and common areas. One must have 100 units, and multiple roads next to a golfcourse. That guy must strap a 5 gallon gas can and head off to do sidewalks. .


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

I get about 45 minutes of run time out of my 420cc Ariens AX. 3800 rpm


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

Interesting, my Ariens is a 28 hydro pro rapid track (92069) and it sounds like it gets similar fuel economy to the EFI models. Ariens AX branded 420cc LCT engine


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

Correction, model #926078


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

My Pro 28 with a 420cc Briggs and the 6qt tank runs for longer than I've ever needed it to. It's set to turn 3700 rpm and I've found that in realistic use, I average somewhere around 0.5 - 0.75 gal/hr depending on snow depth, etc. Pushing flat out through bucket deep snow would burn more (probably 1 gal/hr or a little over), but I've never done that on a sustained basis. So figure anywhere from 1.5 - 3 hours depending on snow depth / engine load. 

Generally, for most small engines, I'll top off the tank after every use. With the tank size on the blower, I just check it and fill if I'm down to half or less. Or I'll fill before a big storm. Saves a few trips out to the shed in the snow.


----------

